# Push ups



## Asus1210 (May 31, 2011)

Just wanted to find out of it is natural to get more of a pump from doing push ups?

For example - When I bench press my chest gets slightly pumped but nothing really noticeable but when I do push ups my chest looks like ive just had 34DD implants!! :lol:

and the next day they are seriously sore :cursing:


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Fill a ruck sack with heavy stuff


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

weighted push ups dude .

and then drop set it so-to-speek .

i use the smith machine . lie under the bar , push up and the weight is on the smith. (its a esier way than wackin 40kg dumbell on ur back) lol

just get ur spotter to hold the bar so it doesnt twist and lock on


----------



## Asus1210 (May 31, 2011)

I think you guys read my post wrong @ w3lly and monstersballs :confused1:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

More reps = more pump. Assuming you do more reps with press ups than you do on the bench


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

i have the same thing, push ups give me a great pump, but remember a good pump doesnt mean you have hit your muscle more than doing the bench


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

if you wanna experience the same pump with bench and other exercises do your normal heavy 3/4 sets then half the weight and do a high rep pump set, its the best of both worlds, lots of pros do this kind of thing with 21's or partial reps and from my experience it works extremely well and makes a big difference


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Asus1210 said:


> Just wanted to find out of it is natural to get more of a pump from doing push ups?
> 
> For example - When I bench press my chest gets slightly pumped but nothing really noticeable but when I do push ups my chest looks like ive just had 34DD implants!! :lol:
> 
> and the next day they are seriously sore :cursing:


Yes mate i can see how it is natural for that to happen, especially if press ups are hitting the chest more and your doing more reps


----------



## UK_builder (Jul 26, 2011)

I find it very normal, don't worry


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

do the push ups pn ur fists with ur arms as wide apart from your body as possible that will make them a LOT harder  if not as above get your girl to sit on ur back


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Your just getting blood into the muscle but that doesn't mean your muscles will grow. Push ups are too easy for strength training and your better with parallel bar dips and when you get good at them get one of them belts with chains to hook weights to.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> weighted push ups dude .
> 
> and then drop set it so-to-speek .
> 
> ...


----------

